# SP's Tesla Videos: was Joining the family - Model Y ordered!



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Hello, all!

Been a member of the forum for a few months now. Have mostly been doing research, learning about the Tesla experience, and love the community here!

As of yesterday, I'm very excited to report that I ordered my Model Y! LR AWD, Midnight Silver Metallic exterior, Black and White 5-seat interior, 19" Gemini wheels, w/autopilot (no FSD).

Like many of you, I've decided to share my journey, so if you're interested, check me out on social media. You can find me on - YouTube, Instagram, and Twitter

My first video will be going up in the next few days, sharing my experience with Tesla's contactless test drive program while checking out the MY.

Thanks!

Sean


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

Congratulations on your order. You should have ordered Red but I guess Midnight Silver Metallic is ok too. 

Here's hoping your wait for delivery is a short one.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Congrats!! You're going to love it. Thanks for joining the forum.


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Malaromane said:


> Congratulations on your order. You should have ordered Red but I guess Midnight Silver Metallic is ok too.
> 
> Here's hoping your wait for delivery is a short one.


Thanks! My current lease expires in 7 weeks, so it'll be an exciting wait!



TrevP said:


> Congrats!! You're going to love it. Thanks for joining the forum.


Thanks! Appreciate that!

Thanks for all the hard work in setting up the forum and keeping it running!

Sean


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Here's a video I made documenting my experience with Tesla's touchless test drive program as I got to explore the Model Y.






Sean


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

SP's Tesla said:


> Here's a video I made documenting my experience with Tesla's touchless test drive program as I got to explore the Model Y.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice config! Good first video!!

Just like Middy, sans FSD.

You'll love it!


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Here's a video of the ordering process for those who may be interested.

Sean


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Wondering what to do while you wait for your Tesla order? Here are a few tips!






Sean


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Finally finished my video of the big day!

Sean


----------



## SP's Tesla (Nov 6, 2019)

Episode 05 - Jeda Hub & Wireless Charging Pad Unboxing and Install


----------

